# Estimated price for a 3 carat Tiffany setting ring???



## domlee

So my gf and I were at Tiffany's this weekend.  We were browsing rings because hey...it's Tiffany's.  That is what you do while at Tiffany's.  It's not like you go there because the lighting makes your own jewelry sparkle.  

Anyways, back to the main topic.  What do you think the price is for a 3 carat classic Tiffany setting engagement ring?  We actually looked at a 1.55 carat Tiffany ring w/ channel set side stones...and that retailed for roughly $26k.  When I get the ring, it will be at least 2 carats, but I was wondering what the price point is for a 3 carat.  

I'm definitely going w/ the channel set stones in the ring.  Just curious how much of a price jump it is from a 1.5 carat to 2.  Then 2 to 3 carats.


----------



## uwsgirl2004

Why don't you price it out on Bluenile?


----------



## domlee

It will look exactly like this.  
http://www.diamondvues.com/archives/plat-tiff-chn-1.jpg
http://www.diamondvues.com/archives/plat-tiff-chn-5.jpg


----------



## gingerfarm

Do you want it from tiffanys or just a tiffanys setting?

If you want it from tiffanys, just ask them when your gf is not around.  They are usually willing to answer all the questions...especially if it's a man shopping for a ring.

If you want a tiffanys setting, like uwsgirl said, you can price it out on Bluenile.  

The price also really depends on the specs you want on the stone...


----------



## domlee

Thanks for the link to Bluenile.  

I want it from Tiffany.  Unless Harry Winston can convince me otherwise.  
But yeah, I'm pricing it out to see how much I can expect to pay.  
I'll drop by Tiffanys and ask.  

There definitely are a few factors that can greatly affect price.  

Thanks for the help!


----------



## gingerfarm

Harry Winston doesn't make a ring in that setting.  I think Tiffany is the only brand name store that does that setting.  Of course there are the other vendors that make Tiffany-style settings.

Also, platinum and whitegold will make a difference in price.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Buying her a 3 ct. & she's not hounding you for it. You will make a great hubby!  Congrats!


----------



## GTOFan

People swear by Costco.com too!

Depending on color, clarity, etc...it can be costly!


----------



## sparklyprincess

Lucky Girlfriend!


----------



## bullshopper

She is a very lucky girl indeed to be getting at least a 3ct and it's going to be from t & co.


----------



## Bag*Snob

It must be at least in the $60-$80,000 range for a 3 ct Tiffany ring.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

domlee said:


> So my gf and I were at Tiffany's this weekend. We were browsing rings because hey...it's Tiffany's. That is what you do while at Tiffany's. It's not like you go there because the lighting makes your own jewelry sparkle.
> 
> Anyways, back to the main topic. What do you think the price is for a 3 carat classic Tiffany setting engagement ring? We actually looked at a 1.55 carat Tiffany ring w/ channel set side stones...and that retailed for roughly $26k. When I get the ring, it will be at least 2 carats, but I was wondering what the price point is for a 3 carat.
> 
> I'm definitely going w/ the channel set stones in the ring. Just curious how much of a price jump it is from a 1.5 carat to 2. Then 2 to 3 carats.


 
Are you looking for a new gf?!?!    or maybe you want two?!  hahaha, jk, but lucky gf you have!!

I have no idea what the price ranges are but man am I green with envy right now!!  i think you and my bf need a little 1-on-1 time    I'll give you commission if I get a ring bigger than 1 carat!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Bag*Snob said:


> It must be at least in the $60-$80,000 range for a 3 ct Tiffany ring.


 
I think Bag*Snob is on target.  

Since you are getting a headlight for an engagement ring, do make sure that the "cut" is appraised to be at least "very good".  Ensures maximum sparkle.  I know you're shopping at Tiffany's but just keep this in mind.  I've learned the hard way how extremely important this factor is.  Poorly cut diamonds have no life to them.

Now if you want to save money, go to the store here in Portland because there is NO SALES TAX!  That would save you about $5000!  Or let you buy bigger!   

Lucky girl!

Lisa


----------



## aspenmartial

I saw about 3 carat (I think it was like 3.12 carat if I remember correctly...I don't remember clarity and color...sorry! ) engagement ring at Tiffany when I was at Tiffany last time.  It was tiny bit less than $90,000.

ps. Oh!  The ring I mentioned would be definetly OVER $90,000 including tax.


----------



## domlee

Well, I consider myself lucky to be w/ such a wonderful gf.  
I know I will definitely get at least a 2-carat, but there is a chance that I could get a 3 carat.  I'm fortunate that I truly like my job in finance and am extremely pleased w/ my future in the industry.  

Of course, as suggested, it would be wise to purchase the ring from a state that doesn't have sales tax.  I'll keep that in mind when the time is right.  

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## Hot4sChicK

It just so happens that i was in Tiffany's today (Melbourne, VIC) and there was a 3 carat ring in there. We curiously asked the gentleman for the price... ready for this one guys... 3 carat, Lucinda $168,000 AU ouch!!!

It was absolutely gorgeous, honestly though who would ever believe that the ring was a. worth 168k and b. a tiffany. 

Ladies and gentlemen what im trying to get at is... buy the diamond from a wholesaler and if you have your heart set on a Tiffany design, get a really good jeweler to replicate it.


----------



## naughtymanolo

Congrats you seem like a very generous man.... from my personal perspective I think you should go to a different designer, I find Tiffany very generic, classic but generic. I would go to the VC&A route or Harry Winston. but that's just me. She is very lucky that she's getting such a large stone from a designer either way just wanted to give my 2cents.


----------



## materialgurl

I would check out Harry Winston... I used to want a T & Co engagement ring... however now that I am older, i find my taste changing... Tiff is kinda generic, I would much prefer Harry Winston =)


----------



## Minnie

a good 3 carat will still be quit a lot. I got mine 3 years ago and it was 3.5 carats for the estimated value is about 60 or 70k.


----------



## Minnie

^^ for just the center stone!


----------



## Norm.Core

One word = Graff


----------



## lorihmatthews

Hot4sChicK said:


> Ladies and gentlemen what im trying to get at is... buy the diamond from a wholesaler and if you have your heart set on a Tiffany design, get a really good jeweler to replicate it.



I totally agree ... once the ring is on your finger, NO ONE will know where it's from ... they only will know how beautiful it is. We went to Tiffany and then bought the same size stone (2+ carats) at a wholesaler for 1/3 the cost, almost the same specs. The color was a little less, clarity was a little more than the Tiffany stone.


----------



## Miss Socialite

^^ I agree, Graff is the way to go. I believe they only sell diamonds from Debeers, which in opinion are the best diamonds in the world.


----------



## VuittonsLover

GTOFan said:


> People swear by Costco.com too!
> 
> Depending on color, clarity, etc...it can be costly!


 
Costco does have amazing stones.


----------



## Swanky

careful w/ Costco, they carry IGI diamonds which isn't a reputable certification at all.  IGI can be up to 2 grades off or more, meaning if you pay a price for a stone they say is G color & VS1 clarity, it could TRULY be more like I-J color and SI1- SI2.


----------



## LeeMiller

I can't copy the picture from Tiffany online but they do the most amazing 4 prong round diamond w/square cut chanel set diamonds on the side.  I'm nuts over that ring, so I thought I'd bring it up.


----------

